# what effects do SPIDER mites have on darts?



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey can anyone tell me what effects spider mites have on darts. i am pretty sure one of my tanks them.


*typo police on alert- SPH


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like frog snacks to me.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I use to dump red spider mites into my pumilio viv by the hundreds as food for newly morphed froglets. They never survived long enough to affect the plants and I never saw any issues with the frogs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cool thanks for the responses


----------

